# Hi. I'm a Korean pro boxer.



## powerknj (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi friends,
 Complete sign-up
 I will share more information


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*powerknj* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## prop01 (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome .


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome brother.  Where are you from?  How long have you been boxing Professionally?


----------



## powerknj (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi. I'm a Korean pro boxer
  I'm ready to participate in London Olympic.
  biogenlab.net
  Customs seized goods
  Resent promised.
  Not lie
  Mail not responding
  I really need steroids
  Please tell legitimate suppliers
  Thank you


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board, good luck with your boxing


----------

